# Where to start



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a friend who has some type of old huge sat dish on a pole in his backyard. He wants to begin using it for tv service and has asked for my help in getting it up and running. Where do I start?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> I have a friend who has some type of old huge sat dish on a pole in his backyard. He wants to begin using it for tv service and has asked for my help in getting it up and running. Where do I start?


Scrap the dish part and use the support pole for a 20ft extension and a nice Channel Master antenna with mast preamp and rotor! Unless you are really out in the boonies!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Say yes, you'd be glad to help. Take over a case of beer to your friend's house. Start drinking with him. Soon you will both be too drunk to work. Tell him that his old dish is more yesterday's technology than a VHS recorder. It's as old as a Betamax. It sucks worse than a cassette deck. Talk to him about why you like your current TV service and what you'd recommend. Finish the case of beer.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL.

You'd have to give us a bit more info Jody.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Say yes, you'd be glad to help. Take over a case of beer to your friend's house. Start drinking with him. Soon you will both be too drunk to work. Tell him that his old dish is more yesterday's technology than a VHS recorder. It's as old as a Betamax. It sucks worse than a cassette deck. Talk to him about why you like your current TV service and what you'd recommend. Finish the case of beer.


This was my intial thought Carl. Then just sell him on directv. This I can do.



PTown said:


> LOL.
> 
> You'd have to give us a bit more info Jody.


PTown, I dont know what to tell you. Ive never seen anything like this. He says he has all the boxes and whatnot so if I get those would that help?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow... someone who has never seen a BUD (big ugly/useful dish). The problem with them these days is that most of the programming that was receivable 10-15 years ago has gone digital and would require a new, different box. I installed a BUNCH of these contraptions from about 1989 to 1995, then someone (Directv/Dish) turned the lights out and closed the door.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

With money... You will need a digital receiver ($85-$450), more than likely a new jack/disq controller ($150), and a new LNB ($50), and coax $??. If he just wants one sat, you could maybe get by with just a receiver, if everything else works. Point it at 99w, get all 5 networks in sd and a few feeds. If he wants "cable" channels, he needs Directv or Dish.


----------

